# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Կրթություն >  Հնարավոր է ճամփորդել ժամանակի միջով?

## Jerry

Այս հարցը առաջին հայացքից թվում է անիմաստ կամ ուղակի հիմարություն բաից պարզվում է, որ գիտականորեն հնարավոր է, բայց դժվար, եթե լինի այնպիսի օդանավեր որ կարողանա գերազանցել լույսի արագությունը:

----------


## Արևհատիկ

Նման թեմա արդեն կա ակումբում :Smile:

----------

Ապե Ջան (20.06.2010)

----------


## Jerry

վաի կներ եք չեի տեսել. վորտեղ ա որ?

----------


## VisTolog

> վաի կներ եք չեի տեսել. վորտեղ ա որ?


Համապատասխան բաժնումա բացված: Սեղմի «*Նման թեմա*»-ի վրա: :Smile:

----------


## Jerry

> Համապատասխան բաժնումա բացված: Սեղմի «*Նման թեմա*»-ի վրա:


Եղավմերսի VisTolog

----------

